# isopods vs the plants??



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have been reading up on the "wood lice" "sow bugs" and I am nearly convinced that these are a necessary addition to my vivs for janitorial purposes if nothing else.

But my one hesitations is my plants. I don't want to add anything to my vivs that will destroy my plants. I have several really nice -very pricey jewel orchids along with the typical garden variety tropical plants. But for me the plants are a big part of the enjoyment in the hobby.

Are there any species of these bugs that are safe for the plants??

And where can I get my hands on some??


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't think the white tropical variety harm plants much.
The more common roly-poly (armadillium vulgare or something like that) will enjoy you're jewel orchids...they took care of mine in no time.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Good topic! Does anybody know the binomial name for the white tropical variety of wood lice as mentioned above?

Chris


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Trichorhina tormentosa is the dwarf white wood louse. It is slow to propagate and not the best janitor as it really likes decomposing wood. We feed it as a treat. I prefer Trichoniscus pusillus as janitors. It is a tropical red brown isopod that reproduces much faster and is not fussy. It is thin bodied and soft enough to be relished by small frogs. Our R. uakarii have no problem eating the adults. I have not had a problem with them eating plants including the jewel orchids. They live in and under the leaf litter eating mold and decomposing matter. When we are back to safe shipping I will offer some of both species for trade and possibly sale. Robert


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I will probably want some so put me on your list


----------

